# Perch Mounts



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Do any of you have a good perch mount that you could post a picture of. I have a couple of 2 pound perch that I want to get done and really have no idea how I want them done.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Scroll down the page a little...Fish stuffer has a couple of nice ones!


----------

